
Vim Koans - janogonzalez
http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/vim-koans/
======
ralph
I realise the point is to show sometimes vim is inappropriate. However, the
commands given in the first one are long-winded and not equivalent, I'm not
sure the readers who stand to gain from the article will notice this. As I
wrote elsewhere...

Having done :v/tcp/d there's no need to match again with :g/tcp/s... since
:%s... will do, besides :g//s... would have done. Also,
:g/tcp/s/\S\\+\s\\+\\(\S\\+\\)\s.*/\1/ mandates a whitespace after the second
word so it's not equivalent to the given :%!awk '/tcp/ {print $2}'.

------
rauljara
I found "The slow student’s despair" truly uplifting. It applies to so much.
I'd love to read the original Koan (Koans?) it was modeled after.

~~~
emilis_info
<http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/koans.html>

<http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/tao-of-programming.html>

<http://internet.ls-la.net/comppoems/tao-te-chip.html>

~~~
rauljara
Thanks.

------
nsns
Seems a little confused between koans ("gong'an" = "public record") and the
Taoist stories of Zhuangzi. But never mind, both are Chinese.

~~~
dkarl
The word "koan" became familiar in English through discussion of Zen koans,
and that's how it's read by default unless context suggests a different
reading.

------
anonymouz
Seems to be somewhat incoherent flamebait about Vi, mainly giving contrived
examples where other tools do a better job (how many people think that vim is
the right tool for editing CSV? Or vimscript the right language to write a
Markdown processor?). If only it were at least funny...

~~~
janogonzalez
According to Wikipedia (I know, not the most reliable source) a Kōan is a
story, dialogue, question, or statement, which is used in Zen-practice to
provoke the "great doubt", and test a student's progress in Zen practice.

The main themes in this particular article are that Vi is not a silver bullet,
that even using a great tool you can do a lousy lob and that tools are just
tools.

So more than an "incoherent flamebait" this is a list of Kōans about Vi
created by someone that uses it and other Unix tools on a daily basis (as you
can see on his other posts: <http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/>)

